

The future is here...  3D food printer - 51Cards
http://money.cnn.com/video/technology/2011/01/21/t_tt_3d_food_printer.cnnmoney/

======
51Cards
Think of the future... once this tech gets refined you could go to the store
and buy from a library of pastes... download 3D recipes off the internet...
"Dammit, I can't make that as I'm out of gluten free batter and turkey paste"

"Turkey paste"... note I didn't say the future was appealing.

